# bullet opinions please.



## glen (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello! my first post on here. i live in SW Scotland.

Accubonds? I have been using these this last year on deer REDS/ ROE and a sika .
I have not had an issue with them. I think they do expand quite well, and work as good as anything i have shot.
I have only used them out of my .2506 (110 grains). they are going over 3200FPS.
Just looking on the WWW i have seen the odd negative coment or them, any of you care to share your thoughts and findings with these bullets please.
My only experience is with the .2506 as i said, but i was thinking of using them in other rifles 7mm mag etc. your input would be appreciated good or bad.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Accubonds are good... Ballistic tips are good... All of them are good. None of them will make up for poor shot placement.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I disagree with the previous post. Ballistic tips are okay for lighter game, but I personally would not use them on your Red Deer. They open up to quick IMO. I think the Accubonds would be okay, but I have never tried them. I really like the Swift Scirrocco when I want a ballistic tip for bigger game. Unfortunately, they don't make one in 25 caliber yet. Maybe soon.


----------



## glen (Nov 26, 2007)

I have used balistic tips on Reds they were ok but i do prefer the way the acubonds worked in comparison.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Glen,
I have had good luck with Accubond bullets in my .270 Wby mag (140 grain). Complete penetration and good expansion. If you want a bullet that will retain good weight, and exit on most any angle, accubonds will do it for you. I am, however, planning on trying tha Berger VLD. Field reports indicate it's a real performer on game. I will find out next season, providing I can design a load that will shoot well in my rifle.
Good shooting,
Burl


----------

